#ayatana 2009-05-18
 * MacSlow -> lunch
#ayatana 2009-05-19
<philsf> hello
<philsf> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I think it's a notify-osd related issue: I never get notified of the first message I get from any contact in pidgin, only from the second message onwards
<philsf> I finally found the bug report in lp, sorry for the noise
<RainCT> Hi
<ryanprior> Hi RainCT.
<RainCT> I'm wondering, has notify-osd already been fixed to stop the timer when the mouse is over a notification?
<SiDi> RainCT: what if you leave your mouse on that side of the screen and are busy typing a report ? forever notification ? :p
<RainCT> SiDi: Yes. If I'm typing a report I don't want to run to see the notification before it dissapears
<RainCT> And I do want to see notifications, else I'd disable them
<RainCT> (afair, the spec contemplates pausing on mouseover)
<SiDi> I see
<RainCT> Uhm, doesn't look like it has, no mention of it in bzr's log
#ayatana 2009-05-20
<SiDi> mrooney: heya
<mrooney> SiDi: allo!
<SiDi> Mind if i pm you ?
<SiDi> Does anyone know who implemented the sound notifications in gnome-settings-daemon ?
<hyperair> i think /usr/share/doc/gnome-settings-daemon/changelog.Debian.gz should document that.
<SiDi> cheers
<hyperair> indeed
<SiDi> mind sending it to me ? i dont have gnome :P
<hyperair> i think it's david barth who did it
<hyperair> dcc?
<SiDi> ive got the gsd sources though, i'll browse there
<SiDi> hm my client will reject dcc :/
<hyperair> hahah
<hyperair> just poke around debian/changelog
<hyperair> or aptitude changelog gnome-settings-daemon =)
<SiDi> ok found it :P
<SiDi> that works ? Oo
<hyperair> indeed that works =)
#ayatana 2009-05-21
<mccann> hi anyone know what the last working version of the UNR live image is?  the current one seems to segfault on boot
<bratsche> Neil would know, but he's probably asleep.
<bratsche> Either that or getting drunk. :)
<bratsche> Hang on, I'll take a quick peek around and see if he's here.
<bratsche> mccann: He said you should just use the Jaunty image for now.
<bratsche> mccann: But don't use the desktop switcher he said.
<mccann> ok - trying that now :)  thanks
<mccann> yeah realized that the first one i tried is a nightly...
<bratsche> He didn't seem to be aware of the segfault happening, but we have All Hands this week and it's hard to get much time for hacking right now.
<mccann> ok - yeah bailed out into the initrd busybox
<bratsche> Next week is UDS, and I'm not sure if it will be much better for hacking.. I hope so. :)
<mccann> is there a channel for UNR stuff or is it ok to talk about it here?
<mccann> once the meeting is over that is
<bratsche> You can talk about it here.  There might be another channel that I'm not aware of though.
<bratsche> But njpatel is the guy to talk to, and I think he hangs out here.
<mccann> curious about UNR vs. moblin - your views etc
<bratsche> I don't have views yet, I haven't even seen the moblin videos yet.
<bratsche> I think I'm the only person who hasn't. :)
<mccann> i'm doing a bit of side by side now
<mccann> (or trying to) :)
<bratsche> I've heard some talk from other people, but been busy with events at All Hands and trying to find hacking time in between everything so I keep forgetting to try to look at it.
<mccann> yup the jaunty one boots fine - thanks!
<bratsche> Nice!
<bratsche> mccann: So I'm moving out of Baltimore again already. :)
<bratsche> That didn't last long ;)
<mccann> oh yeah - to where?
<bratsche> Eh, just back to Dallas.  I kind of like east coast better, but just decided Baltimore was only cool when I was in school.  Now I don't like it so much.
<mccann> ah
<mccann> it is a odd place
<mccann> *an
<bratsche> I was sort of not enjoying it too much, and then a few weeks ago some guys attacked me and I was like, "wtf am I here for again??"
<mccann> oh jeez
<bratsche> bleh
<mccann> that's awful
<bratsche> I know stuff like that happens in any city, but it feels like it happens more there than other places I've been.
<bratsche> One guy I know got held up at gunpoint right next to the Walters Art Museum on Charles St.. which I thought was a relatively decent part of town.
<mccann> well yes and no
<mccann> a lot of people see the charles village area as a target
<mccann> same with mt vernon
<bratsche> I guess because of schools nearby.
<mccann> yeah
<ScottK> It kind of goes with being in the city I think.
<mccann> perceptions of race and class
<bratsche> Which is probably why Baltimore feels so ghetto and crappy to me, since those are the areas I've been in most. :)
 * ScottK went to college in Philadelphoa and same story there.
<ScottK> phoa/phia
<bratsche> I'm sure there are nicer areas, and I just haven't been to them.
<bratsche> ScottK: Yeah, I've heard that about Philly but the areas I've been to there seemed nice.  So I'm sure it's just as mccann says.
<ScottK> I was recently back in west Philly for the first time in a long time and it's a lot nicer than it used to be, but there are still clearly areas not to be out late in.
<bratsche> mccann: How's Boston?  It always seems really nice there to me.
 * ScottK lives west of Baltimore, BTW.
<mccann> boston is great
<bratsche> ScottK: Oh cool.  I'm kind of in Mt. Vernon / downtown
<ScottK> bratsche: I'm in Ellicott City
<bratsche> Cool, I've heard of that.
<bratsche> But not been there.
<mccann> bratsche: so i heard that you've been looking into client side decorations
<bratsche> mccann: Yeah, a bit.  I started with some code that alexl wrote for directfb, but now I rewrote what I was doing so it's all in GtkWindow proper.
<mccann> cool
<mccann> i was talking to krh earlier
<mccann> bratsche: have you played with gnome-shell at all?
<bratsche> I want to try to get most of this done (at least the gtk side of it) before the end of UDS.  I got my manager to approve for me to work on the Win32 side of client-side-windows again and finish that, because alexl told me we need to get that done before we can get csw integrated into gtk+
<bratsche> mccann: No, I haven't but I'm kind of interested to play with it more.  I did install it and run it, but I didn't get a chance to look into the code any yet.
<bratsche> mccann: Are you working on gnome-shell?
<mccann> somewhat.. mostly on the design
<bratsche> Nice
<bratsche> I'm on theming-related stuff for the moment, and client-side decorations seemed like an interesting thing to work on in that realm.
<mccann> for sure
<bratsche> And it kind of fits into the netbook work somewhat, because we'd like to be able to collapse the titlebar/menubar if possible to save some precious vertical screen space.
<bratsche> Not sure yet how that's going to work though, but this was kind of a first step.
<mccann> yeah 
<mccann> seems to me that there are opportunities to work together here... the shell might be useful on netbooks
<bratsche> The only problem is that I'm not sure UNR can commit to a GL requirement all the time.
<mccann> as neil knows since he was involved in the original design...
<bratsche> But Neil really is the person to talk to about this.
<mccann> oh gl yeah
<mccann> do you have a list of devices that you need to support?
<bratsche> I don't, but Neil might.
<mccann> we've been doing a lot of hardware enablement work too
<bratsche> Nice!
#ayatana 2009-05-22
<mccann> ok so sounds like i should talk to neil :)
<bratsche> Yeah, he's the UNR guy on our team.
<mccann> cool
<bratsche> I think he's pulling me in for some work on it though, but he's definitely the main guy.
<bratsche> He may not be all that available until after UDS though.
<bratsche> I should check out gnome-shell some more when I can.
<bratsche> Oh cool, I just noticed krh forked my gtk git repo
<bratsche> nice!
<SiDi> what are you guys working on, if i may ask ? :o
<bratsche> Themable client-side window decorations.
<SiDi> What do you mean by client side ? :/
<bratsche> As in, drawn by the toolkit.
#ayatana 2010-05-24
<qense> good morning
<qense> mpt: You did see on the Ayatana discussion list that Rhythmbox cannot persevere state and that it will be a lot of work(almost undoable for the next cycle) to make it persevere its state? That could conflict with the planned behaviour of the Sound Menu.
<mpt> qense, no, I didn't
<qense> mpt: Fortunately you do know now. Do you think Rhythmbox should stay running in the background if it can't persevere state?
<mpt> hm, I don't know
<mpt> What do you think?
<qense> If you cannot persevere state between two runs of the application then the Sound Menu should be cleared of that state in between two runs as well. It depends on how important you find it for the last played song to stay in the Sound Menu. I haven't spend much time thinking about that, so I might forget half the arguments in favour or against, but I think it wouldn't be such a bad thing to reset/remove the music player's presence on the Sound Menu when 
<qense> it has been exited, as that is what at least I would expect. But then again, how clear is it to the user when Rhythmbox exits or is minimised to the Sound Menu?
<qense> mpt: I'm also not so sure if Banshee can persevere state.
<qense> vish: How much time would it take to get the New bug reports in the 'hundredpapercuts' project to 0? ;)
<kermiac> hi tedg, if you have a couple of minutes can you please take a quick look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/583174
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 583174 in Indicator Applet "Apport hook for indicator-applet (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Low,In progress]
<kermiac> tedg: I'm also not certain that I have all of the indicators covered, is there a list of all the indicators anywhere?
<vish> qense: its a loosing battle..! i'v been trying to do that for a long time ;) i think its around ~50 now , which is much manageable , but there are a few kubuntu bugs there , i need to get yofel involved too
<vish> qense: not sure of any other kubuntu folks , who hang out in -bugs
<qense> vish: yeah, get some KDE people in! :)
<tedg> kermiac, Not a good list.  We can query apt :)
<tedg> kermiac, We should probably put the APPMENU and COMPLETE logs in there as well.  Complete is in Lucid, and appmenu will be in Maverick for application menu testing.
<tedg> kermiac, Some people may have indicator-datetime installed as well.  Mostly if they installed the Unity PPA.
<tedg> kermiac, In Maverick, for UNE, there'll be an indicator-network as well.
<kermiac> tedg: thanks. I've got the indicators listed at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GWfPNLsv any others I've missed?
<mpt> qense, sorry, I timed out and didn't see you'd replied. I don't think Rhythmbox forgetting its state when it exits is a good reason for it to stay running.
<kermiac> tedg: ok, I'll add indicator-network
<tedg> kermiac, I think for v2 it would be cool to ask the indicator-application service over dbus to give you the application icons, and let the user point at one.
<tedg> kermiac, Not needed for the first version -- but could be really cool.
<tedg> mpt, Could you help with the text a little?  This is for an apport hook for the indicators.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/rH24VyyJ
<tedg> mpt, I'm not sure "Me Menu" is something people would recognize, but I can't come up with a better way to describe it.
<kermiac> tedg: I'll need to learn more about dbus
<tedg> kermiac, You should ask kenvandine, he loves dbus and python.  It should only be one call, so it shouldn't be too bad.
<mpt> tedg, I don't have a good answer for that -- it's something we never came up with a good official name for
<kermiac> tedg: ok, thanks.. After v1 is finished I'll ask him
<kenvandine> tedg, there is nothing to love about dbus with python :)
<tedg> kenvandine, s/dbus with// ;)
 * kenvandine ignores tedg
<tedg> mpt, Ah, okay.  So you're thinking "Broadcast Menu" would be a bad idea? ;)
<mpt> Judging by the user testing, yes
<tedg> kenvandine, Is there an easy way to get the XDG Cache Dir in Python?  That'd probably be better than hardcoding it in kermiac's apport hook.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> xdg.BaseDirectory.xdg_cache_home
<kenvandine> import xdg first
<qense> tedg: There are two ways: python-xdg and python-glib
<qense> tedg: kenvandine gave the python-xdg way
<tedg> kermiac, ^ that would be better than having "~/.cache" in your script.  Just incase someone has changed the directory.
<kermiac> tedg: ok, I'll work on changing that too
<qense> glib method is "glib.get_user_cache_dir()"
<qense> The GLib one is better for cross-platform support, the XDG one is better if you want to get in KDE more easily.
<tedg> qense, I just want the one that works with apport the best :)
<qense> kenvandine: pyxdg or pyglib?
<qense> I'd go for pyglib in case of Apport as that reduces the dependencies.
<qense> tedg: Apport, being a GTK+ app, already has got pygobject (provider of puyglib) installed.
<kenvandine> pyglib probably
<kermiac> tedg: mpt: would "Social Networking Menu" possibly fit to replace "me menu"?
<mpt> possibly
<tedg> kermiac, I think that probably makes more sense that "Me" to most users.
<tedg> Other than that we'll have to go with "that text box menu thingy"
<qense> The 'Networking' stick in between looks ugly. Why not just 'Social Menu'?
<kermiac> tedg: well, I was thinking about "that envelope thingy" too ;)
<tedg> kermiac, Could we perhaps put the icons in the drop down?
<kermiac> tedg: that might be getting a little advanced for apport, I'm not sure if or how we can add icons to a hook
<tedg> kermiac, Oh, I wasn't thinking about putting them in as much as just using GTK and the same icon names.  In theory, that should result in using the system icons.
<kermiac> tedg: TBH I don't know if that is possible. I'm still learning as I go but I haven't seen it mentioned in any of the documentation. All of the existing hooks just use text
<kermiac> tedg: anyway, at least for version1 - do you think we should use "Social Menu" or "Social Networking Menu". I'm leaning towards "Social Networking Menu" as being more readily identified by end users. I understand the point qense made, but will "Social Menu" be easily identified?
<qense> It's not all about networking, it's also about sharing and broadcasting.
<tedg> kermiac, Sounds good to me.
<tedg> qense, It's becoming more of a category name rather than the words having individual meaning.  For better or worse.
<qense> tedg: ok
<kermiac> ok, thanks for the input everyone. tedg, I'll ping you when I've made those few changes
<qense> vish: papercuts down to 40 now
<qense> new papercuts, that is
<vish> qense: \o/
<qense> vish: Will you finish of the rest? ;)
<vish> qense: i'm doing them one by one , before i get papercut fatigue :p
<qense> :P
<qense> Watch out for that!
<qense> vish: whoops, that was almost a double edit on bug #568872
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 568872 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "No menu when i click in rhythmbox icon (affected: 10, heat: 52)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568872
<vish> qense: was funny that the user switched the project from indicator-applet to papercut :)
<qense> yeah
<qense> vish: he sent a mail to me apologising for making a mess out of two bug reports before making all those changes
<qense> vish: I assume he thought he had done something wrong and was fixing them with those changes.
<vish> ha!
<qense> afk, dinner time
<qense> vish: Don't secretly triage all remaining bugs while I'ma way!
<vish> qense: done for the day ;)
#ayatana 2010-05-25
<zachtib> hi, I'm using the new appindicator in my app and I'm trying to bundle in a nice monochrome tray icon to match the Lucid theme. I've tried putting the icon in /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark/apps/22/ but appindicator doesn't seem to pick it up. putting it into /usr/share/pixmaps works, but I can't include a light and a dark icon that way, is there a different folder I should be using under the theme directory?
<vish> hyperair: did you fix this Bug #568072 already , vaguely recall you mentioning something about this 
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 568072 in One Hundred Paper Cuts "nautilus share folder dialog apply button must say "unshare" (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568072
<vish> didnt* you
<hyperair> vish: no i didny
<vish> hyperair: k.. but you were planning to right?
<hyperair> no?
<hyperair> never seen that bug
<vish> hyperair: hmm ,nvm , i'm just confused then.. i vaguely recalled that you mentioned changing the share to unshare , not this bug # though
<hyperair> eh no i didn't
<hyperair> i don't remember doing anythingo f that sort
<vish> k.. 
<vish> hyperair:  is that switch wording to "unshare" a simple task?  [i havent used nautilus share though :) ]
<hyperair> vish: well.... it might involve more than a simple string change. i haven't actually looked at the bug
<vish> well , i'll add a nautilus-share task , you can have a look at it later ;)
<hyperair> sure, thanks.
<vish> tedg: hi , what happened in this session : https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-m-cut-and-paste  any plans?
<tedg> vish, yes: http://sarahestrong.blogspot.com/2010/05/gearing-up-for-gsoc-clipboard.html
<vish> tedg: neat! , would it be wise to paste that link for Bug 11334 ?  folks have started ranting again ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 11334 in Ubuntu "MASTER Copy-Paste doesn't work if the source is closed before the paste (affected: 148, heat: 936)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11334
<tedg> vish, Uhm, let's let Sarah make some progress before doing that.  It's probably a touch premature yet.
<tedg> vish, Put we should hopefully toward the middle of the summer.
<vish> tedg: ah , k.. thanks
<qense> good afternoon
<jcastro> hi qense 
<qense> hi jcastro
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/GlobalMenu 
<jcastro> what do you think so far?
<qense> jcastro: Seems good to me.
<qense> All we need now are people to start testing the applications.
<jcastro> well, I'd settle for the code landing first. :p
<qense> not unimportant
<qense> Will that be any time soon?
<jcastro> tarballs on thursday and uploaded hopefully that day
<qense> good
<qense> vish: Have you seen Benjamin's pictures on Facebook? <http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1308999&id=1171655966#!/photo.php?pid=1332973&id=1171655966&fbid=1460370907214> is one of you
<qense> there are more
<vish> qense: yup , benjamin mentioned it :) 
<qense> ok!
<vish> qense: he made a gif out of that for a "fsck you apple" ;p
<qense> :D
<qense> Woot! 25 papercuts marked as New remaining!
<qense> omg
<qense> Participants currently on a 5-a-day streak.
<qense> 1	vish	134 days
<qense> How does he do that?
#ayatana 2010-05-26
<thorwil> mpt: hi! on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana/Windicators, i think the F-Spot example crosses a line, in that the windicator menu refers to items within the application, not the application window
<mpt> thorwil, as far as I know it's not possible to have F-Spot use multiple windows. What's the distinction you're making?
<thorwil> mpt: there could be a justification if the window represents one image at a time, but it breaks down if you can tag while seeing several images
<mpt> thorwil, why does it break down?
<thorwil> because the windicators scope isn't the just window anymore
<thorwil> at least i thought the concept of windicators was that they represent state belonging to the window, or state that is global within the window
<mpt> Well, ideally I would put that menu in the menu bar. But sabdfl asked me to come up with an example for F-Spot, and that was the best I could think of.
<thorwil> mpt: you should maintain some separation between what is window/app global and what depends on current selection
<mpt> I agree
<thorwil> good :)
<qense> good afternoon!
#ayatana 2010-05-28
<thorwil> vish: so i have been considering to mention on the ayatana list that you should think thrice before posting just to indicate agreement. and then i see a pure "+1" mail by sabdfl :}
<vish> thorwil: well , alteast from sabdfl it makes some sense to +1  ;)
<thorwil> vish: it does, yet it somewhat undermines asking the others to not do that. then again, the rule could be: only do it if you make the actual decisions, or if your cooperation is of importance. hmm, bet that won't fly
<vish> thorwil: well , for the folks who are being too noisy , nothing will make a difference :/  we just have to keep our fingers crossed and hope *they* loose interest :s
<vish> thorwil: BTW , you're still on karmic , tsk tsk! ;p
<thorwil> vish: heh, yeah. a bunch of customizations make me reluctant to switch, although a virgin Lucid is waiting on another partition
<thorwil> i love how the blog tells me that the editing lock for myself has timed out, but that i was granted a new one. as if t-w- != t-w-
<qense> good afternoon
<lamalex> what library is the client library for application indicators?
#ayatana 2010-05-29
<om26er> about 'indicator appmenu' which type of bugs need to be sent upstream?
<om26er> if a few menus appear and not all what does that mean? should they be reported for indicator-appmenu ?
<qense> good afternoon
<vish> qense: hei! new papercuts down to 10 :D  
<vish> those are only kde ;)
<qense> vish: Wow! Marvellous job!
<qense> vish: Great work.
#ayatana 2010-05-30
<lamalex> kenvandine, is it possible to draw in an indicator, or are icons the only display method
<lamalex> I guess I'm asking if my program has an open svg and wants to use librsvg or something to change color/etc can that changed svg be placed in the indicator applet?
<lamalex> api looks like icons only
<qense> lamalex: Do you mean Indicator Application?
<vish> lamalex: i'm guessing you are referring to symbolic icons? 
<vish> if so , that is the plan for maverick , use a symbolic icon and allow the color to be changed on the fly
<vish> depending on state of the indicator
<lamalex> vish, do applications get to specify the color?
<lamalex> is it possible to do more interesting things like fade from one color to another?
<vish> lamalex: they would probably specific , warning/ok , like what has been done upstream , but the plan is for more states like pressed/active , and the colors will be specified in the icon themselves
<lamalex> ah
<vish> s/specific/specify
<vish> lamalex: the "fade" is already being faked for the mute animation , i believe one icon is overlayed over the other
<lamalex> ah, cool
<vish> lamalex: what are ya planning? ;)
<lamalex> vish, I wanted to mock up (in code) what I think the download indicator should behave like
<vish>  cool!
<lamalex> yeah! but im not sure if what I was planning is possible or not. it's all very easy with librsvg, but I don't think I have that benefit. I'll look at the sound indicator though and see how the fade is accomplished there
<lamalex> basically I want to do fade + animation
<vish> lamalex: animation also you can fake by using several icons , like the nm connection animation. [unless you are planning something toooo fancy ;) ]
<lamalex> vish, basically just a pie that fills in radially, but moves in two directions and changes colors on events
<vish> lamalex: yup , you can do that with icons
<lamalex> cool beans, I'll play with it some and see what I can come up with
<AnAnt> Hello, where can I find info about messaging indicator (menu) API ?
<AnAnt> I don't find anything in the wiki
#ayatana 2011-05-23
<cdbs> Nafai: looking
<cdbs> Nafai: there?
<Nafai> cdbs: yeah
<Nafai> This is my first Vala code as well, so I could be doing something wrong there too.
<cdbs> Nafai: You mean the quicklist you are setting isn't coming up?
<cdbs> Nafai: or is it coming but not updating when you change it?
<Nafai> the later
<Nafai> it will come up for the first item I add
<Nafai> but when I add later items, the debug prints are printing, but the menu items aren't being added
<cdbs> Nafai: Which version of Unity are you running?
 * Nafai checks
<cdbs> The latest is 3.8.12, FYI
<Nafai> if that's what is in natty, that's what I've got
<Nafai> yeah. 3.8.12 is what unity --version reports
<cdbs> Nafai: A couple of things, first, no need to re-set the quicklist in Unity.LauncherEntry after every change
<cdbs> though I don't think that'll make too much of a difference
<cdbs> Nafai: Also add menuitem.property_set_bool (Dbusmenu.MENUITEM_PROP_VISIBLE, True)
<cdbs> Nafai: add ^^ after line 28
 * Nafai nods
 * Nafai tries
<Nafai> yay
<Nafai> that's all it was
<Nafai> I just need to properly handle putting things in order now
<Nafai> thanks for the help, I figured it was probably something obvious
<myrmidette> why can't I pull an icon out of the dock?
<myrmidette> also, why are there no minimized window previews in ubuntu 11.04 if it uses compiz 0.9?
<myrmidette> The application lens, which you can access through the dashboard or by clicking the plus magnifying glass icon in the dock, lets you get to your software. I want to say up front that the application lens interface is the single worst part of the Unity environment. In fact, it's a serious contender for the worst piece of desktop shell design since Microsoft Bob.
<myrmidette> :(
<thumper> gee... no staying power with some these days
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> hey there folks
<sbte> smspillaz, hi, c10ud told me to point you to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/785233
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 785233 in unity (Ubuntu) "Redrawing a gtk window moves it 5 pixels to the right" [Undecided,New]
<hicham> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey hicham
<hicham> didrocks: as you said, ini backend is buggy compared to gconf one
<didrocks> hicham: urgh :/ I hate being right in such case…
<hicham> didrocks: were you planning to switch to ini ?
<didrocks> hicham: no, we will switch to gsettings backend (yet to be written)
<hicham> didrocks: putting 65_compiz_on_profile in /etc/Xsession.d didn't work
<hicham> didrocks: It worked from /etc/profile.d instead
<didrocks> hicham: oh weird?
<hicham> didrocks: and I couldn't get compiz to autorestart on crashes
<didrocks> hicham: we have a distro-patch to fix this, not sure if it has been committed upstream already or not
<hicham> didrocks: what is ist ?
<didrocks> hicham: sorry no, it's committed upstream in fact
<hicham> didrocks: is it a compiz patch ?
<didrocks> yeah, it's compiz which should register to gnome-session
<didrocks> like every other app
<hicham> weird
<hicham> I have latest compiz git
<didrocks> something to check with the compiz guy I would say
<didrocks> kaleo: can we discuss tomorrow about mixing upsteam and debian/ directory? (for instance, I would have a package change to make for oneiric right now, but can I ship trunk?)
<hicham> didrocks: what about the patch that you use to add ccp plugin by default ?
<hicham> didrocks: is it really needed ?
<didrocks> hicham: it's still a distro-patch
<didrocks> hicham: no, I just find weird that users can type compiz --replace
<didrocks> and have nothing loaded
<didrocks> make no sense to me
<hicham> didrocks: then compiz should depend on compizconfig
<didrocks> the patch just add "ccp" in this case
<didrocks> hicham: compiz does
<didrocks> dep on libcompizconfig0
<hicham> didrocks: which package contains the default unity gconf profile ?
<didrocks> hicham: the compiz one, look in the debian/ directory
<kaleo> didrocks: we can definitely discuss
<kaleo> didrocks: just ping me or send me an invite
<didrocks> kaleo: sure, I'll ping you tomorrow about it and see when we can find some free time for this :)
<tanzanux> is there a way to get the UNITY Top Panel respect my GTK theme?
<tanzanux> unity 2d
<om26er> lamalex, there?
<lamalex> om26er, hey
<myrmidette> http://acko.net/blog/on-termkit
<myrmidette> take a look
<om26er> lamalex, how should we start?
<lamalex> om26er, who's we and start what
<om26er> lamalex, on bugs I mean ;)
<lamalex> attack the new queue please
<om26er> surely :D
<Nafai> cdbs: btw, thanks again for your help last night.  This is turning out to be a fun project.
<nhaines> :D
<Nafai> Is it possible using the APIs to add a menu separator for quicklists?
<STDOUBT> Hellos, for any interested party, there is a pretty nasty typo at http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/unity/
<STDOUBT> "Unity provides a complete, simple, touch-ready environment that integrations your applications and your workflow."
<STDOUBT> should read:
<STDOUBT> "Unity provides a complete, simple, touch-ready environment that integrates your applications and your workflow."
<STDOUBT> KTHXbye
#ayatana 2011-05-24
<Pretto> hey guys, where can i find a list of X-Ayatana-* values?
<Pretto> hey guys, where can i find a list of X-Ayatana-* values for .desktop?
<didrocks> good morning
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody
<MacSlow> hey oSoMoN, dbarth
<oSoMoN> good morning
<oSoMoN> hey MacSlow
<andyrock> hi :)
<andyrock> in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/750778
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 750778 in unity "Menu key should open quicklist for the selected item in the launcher" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<andyrock> menu key = alt key?
<danyR> andyrock: I think it's the one on the right of the Alt Gr key. the one that resembles a context menu
<andyrock> danyR: ok...
<hicham> hi didrocks
<Mark__T> tedg: having a few minutes?
<tedg> Mark__T, Sure, what's up?
<Mark__T> tedg I get http://dpaste.com/545880/ when building dbusmenu 0.4.4
<tedg> Mark__T, Huh, it's like the GIR and VAPI are fighting.  They should be friends!
<tedg> kenvandine, Do you know if that was an error with a specific version of Vala?  ^
<tedg> kenvandine, I thought we saw an issue kinda like that at some point.
<Mark__T> tedg, ken: vala is 0.12.0
<mgedmin> the legacy systray area window doesn't seem to have the right set of window manager hints set
<mgedmin> the icons show up in expo, unlike the panel itself
<mgedmin> and they visibly travel through the screen when I switch workspaces
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: do you have a few minutes?
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: I am in a call. can I ping you later?
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: sure, I may email you as well
<crazedpsyc> what language is the Unity panel written in?
<tedg_> crazedpsyc, C++
<tedg_> crazedpsyc, The back end (unity-panel-service) is C
<crazedpsyc> tedg_: Really? I thought it was in Vala?
<crazedpsyc> but now that i'm looking at the source again, I see its not
<Omega> jono: ping
<jono> Omega, hi
<Omega> jono: No worries, there was a typo on the unity page, jcastro is handling it. :)
<jono> cool
<jono> tx
<ChrisWoollard>  Does anybody know how to make the shortcut icons on the global menu at least 50% smaller? It seems huge to me.
<lamalex> ChrisWoollard, do you mean the launcher?
<ChrisWoollard> No. I click the Ubuntu icon in the top left. It shows shortcuts. Those are what i want to make smalller
<lamalex> ah
<lamalex> so for the future, that's called the dash
<lamalex> no, there's no way to make those smaller
<ChrisWoollard> Okay, I should really learn the terminology
<ChrisWoollard> Is there a quick ref anywhere to the terminology>?
<lamalex> there's a post on askubuntu that has all of the "official" terminology
<ChrisWoollard> lovely. i can fine that
<lamalex> should be easy to find, google + askubuntu are pretty good
<ChrisWoollard> s/fine/find
<nhaines> ChrisWoollard: http://askubuntu.com/questions/10228/whats-the-right-terminology-for-unitys-ui-elements/19166#19166
<ChrisWoollard> That is perfect
<nhaines> It just helps everyone communicate more clearly over here, at the least.  :)
<ChrisWoollard> It was alos what i found
<nhaines> Ah, good.  It's really popular so it's easy to Google but I wanted to make sure you had it.
<ChrisWoollard> thanks
<ChrisWoollard> the effort is appreciated
#ayatana 2011-05-25
<broder> hmm...is there a standard answer for what an app is supposed to do if it runs fullscreen (i.e. above the launcher and panel) and needs its menus?
<broder> this came up in bug 783006 about focuswriter
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 783006 in natty-backports "A request for FocusWriter" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783006
<cdbs> Sorry if I missed something, but is Unity 3.8.14 postponed?
<cdbs> (no developer online to answer that right now :( )
<didrocks> good morning
<evaluate> Hello.
<evaluate> Does the files in the "icon-theme-path" directory that I pass to app_indicator_new_with_path have to be in any hierarchy or something like that?
<evaluate> s/Does/Do/
<evaluate> I tried just putting a 'something.png' into a folder and then passing that folder to app_indicator_new_with_path, but it won't work.
<oSoMoN> good morning
<coz_> oSoMoN,  certainly morning here   3:00 am
<coz_> :)
<oSoMoN> coz_: perfect time for hacking/designing I would say :)
<coz_> oSoMoN,  i suppose ,  I am staying away from that for now,, i think I will stick with graphics :)
<coz_> oSoMoN,  graphics take the same amount of energy ,, cant do both
<MacSlow> good morning folks
<oSoMoN> hey MacSlow
<MacSlow> hey oSoMoN
<Nafai> hi guys
<MacSlow> hey Nafai
<Nafai> Hey MacSlow.
<didrocks> oSoMoN: css file for the launcher? you can mix qml and css?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: not that I know of, but you can apply style to Qt widgets using CSS
<oSoMoN> s/style/styles/
<didrocks> oSoMoN: oh ok, it's for the Qt Widgets then, thanks :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks: in Unity-2d, afaik it’s used only to style the quicklists
<didrocks> oSoMoN: and quicklists aren't qml elements? it's Qt code?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I guess launcher/UnityApplications/, isn't it?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> thanks for confirming :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks: quicklists are not QML elements because you can create QML elements only inside the parent view, not outside of it
<oSoMoN> didrocks: that said, they are exposed in QML
<didrocks> oSoMoN: oh ok, you can't create an extra X window outside of it?
<oSoMoN> didrocks: not directly from QML
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> kaleo: small question, is there any intend to still backport current unity-2d to maverick?
<hicham> morning
<hicham> hi didrocks
<didrocks> hey hicham!
<didrocks> good morning :)
<hicham> didrocks: when will you start working on the gtk3 port ?
<didrocks> hicham: not sure, the work should be quite quick to do, but right now, we are focused on the natty SRU
<hicham> didrocks: natty SRU ?
<didrocks> hicham: stable release update
<hicham> didrocks: does that include fixing compiz crashing on enabling/disabling plugins ?
<didrocks> hicham: it's already done with latest version normally
<didrocks> we don't have a crash anymore
<hicham> didrocks: latest unity version ?
<didrocks> hicham: right, 3.8.12
<didrocks> isn't what you package?
<hicham> didrocks: that is the version I have
<hicham> didrocks: but I still have crashes
<kaleo> didrocks: let me check (I don't think so)
<didrocks> hicham: did you report them with a backtrace?
<hicham> didrocks: not yet, I thought it is still a known issue
<hicham> didrocks: but I will
<didrocks> hicham: not for this one, please report it with a backtrace :-)
<didrocks> thanks!
<janimo> oSoMoN, hello. Which part of the Unity-2D codebase is involved in moving app icons on the launcher? I hit bug 768812 again
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 768812 in unity-2d "[launcher] icons no longer active after an incomplete drag (no reliable way to reproduce yet)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/768812
<oSoMoN> janimo: in the source tree, look for launcher/ListViewDragAndDrop.qml
<janimo> oSoMoN, thanks, looking.
<janimo> I attahced with gdb and there are 12 threads, 11 of them waiting in the mail loop for events, and one in QTWTF::TCMalloc_PageHeap::scavengerThread
<janimo> s/mail/main/
<oSoMoN> janimo: no idea what that would be, but if you can attach all the relevant output/information to the bug report, that will be super useful
<janimo> oSoMoN, gdb traces you mean? I can attach those
<janimo> oSoMoN, so the launcher supports drag and drop rearranging of the app launcher icons?
<janimo> I can try reproducing the issue if so
<janimo> so far I could only move them accidentally
<Mark__T> kenvandine: ping
<janimo> oSoMoN, btw that file mentions a workaround that should be dropped when Qt 4.7.2 is used .That is true for Natty now
<hicham> hi DBO
<DBO> hey
<hicham> DBO: what is the status in bamf about https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606960
<ubot5> Gnome bug 606960 in gio "gio: Add extension point for informing parties of launched application data" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<DBO> we are going to port to the gnome version of that patch this cycle
<hicham> nice, because I am having some strange window matching
<hicham> mozilla apps for one
<hicham> maybe it is caused by the absence of the gio module
<hicham> they are matched correctly in gnome-shell
<hicham> DBO: you gonna also use gtk3/wnck3 ?
<DBO> which distro are you on?
<hicham> DBO: Fedora 15
<DBO> hicham, yeah without the patch you lose considerable accuracy
<sao> hi all. I'm currently playing around with the quicklist, which just works with a Launcher ;). I'm now asking myself if there is a way to add such a customized Quicklist with Unity.LauncherEntry to a Unity Lens? If yes is there a sample somewhere?
<Tatarus> hello in there. i want to report a bug
<Tatarus> who can i report to?
<mardy> kaleo: hi, I wrote a fix for bug 766776 (I suppose LP sent you the notification, but anyway...)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 766776 in unity-2d "double clicks should be disabled on bfb/Place launcher icon/double key press" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/766776
<kaleo> mardy: awesome!
<mardy> kaleo: but as I wrote in the comment, I couldn't request a merge :-(
<kaleo> mardy: you can use the web interface to submit your merge request
<mardy> kaleo: ah. OK, I'll try
<kaleo> mardy: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/unity-2d/treat-double-clicks-as-single there is a button "request a merge" in there somewhere :)
<mardy> kaleo: found, thanks
<kaleo> mardy: you can set a nice commit message for the merge in there
<kaleo> mardy: and add comments if there is anything you would like to point out (limitations, advice on testing, etc.)
<lamalex> jono, dude, have you ever tried to run guitarpro under wine or anything?
<lamalex> so many tabs are in gp5 format which tuxguitar and all of those programs can't open
<lamalex> jono, also i need to send you a picture of my new guitar...
<lamalex> it's absurd
#ayatana 2011-05-26
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<toshiba> hello is anyone there
<toshiba> I have a unity question if anyone is avalible
<Peddy> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<toshiba> How can I add the time and date to my desktop screen like all gnome
<Peddy> toshiba, do you mean add it to your panel (the bar at the top of your screen)?
<toshiba> yes that's it any thoughts ?
<Peddy> toshiba, do you currently see any date information up there at all? or is it blank?
<toshiba> no date, no time just signal sound, mail X and the off button
<toshiba> in the usual place you would find the date and time
<Peddy> toshiba, which ubuntu version are you using?
<toshiba> 11.04 unity desktop
<toshiba> I have been using Ubuntu gnome since 8.04
<Peddy> toshiba, did you update from 10.10 or do a clean install?
<toshiba> I updated but if YOu think it will help  I will start from fresh no problem with that
<Peddy> toshiba, it probably won't. Can you open a terminal, type "unity" and press enter please?
<toshiba> O.K
<coz_> toshiba,  also  in terminal ,, you could try   compiz --replace & disown and or   unity --replace & disown,, not sure that is going to bring back the upper panel,, but I have experienced this at times
<toshiba> I did it and the screen filled with data
<toshiba> I'm sorry Peddy I did what you said "type unity in a terminal" and the screen filled and had a frozen computer so I rebooted and went to the wrong channel
<toshiba> the panels disappear for a moment then the last line on the terminal window is "setting update "fullscreen_visual_bell" and that's it it just waits
<toshiba> when I tried to close the waiting terminal page the computer freeze and I have to use ctrl-alt-F2 and login again and reboot from there
<myrmidette> test
<didrocks> kaleo: I have an additional diff for migrating natty -> oneiric, should I propose against /oneiric or /4.0 (I saw you merged the oneiric changes in 4.0, was this intended?)
<kaleo> didrocks: there was no merge :)
<kaleo> didrocks: it's just a nickname
<kaleo> didrocks: 4.0 is a nickname for the branch called /oneiric
<didrocks> oh ok, the lp:unity-2d/4.0 alias
<kaleo> right
<didrocks> kaleo: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-2d/oneiric-natty-migration/+merge/62466 then :) I faked the migration here to ensure it works well
<didrocks> kaleo: thanks :)
 * didrocks brb
<mterry> njpatel (and others): I hear there is porting-indicators-to-gtk3 work to be had?  Can I help?  Shall I just grab an indicator and start porting?
<mardy> hi, what's the bzr equivalent for "git rebase -i"?
<mardy> I have 4 commits in a branch, the last two being corrections to the previous ones
<mardy> I'd like to squash them in order to get only two commits in my tree, 1+3 and 2+4
<njpatel> mterry, probably, but you'll need ted to be sure :)
<njpatel> or maybe kenvandine
<kenvandine> mterry, i would say just dive in and ping ted about it when you see him online
<mterry> Doing it already, thanks guys!
<kenvandine> we know they need porting, and i think ted wants to make sure they build for gtk2 as well
<evaluate> Hello.
<mterry> kenvandine, doing that too
<kenvandine> mterry, of course you are, you rock :)
<evaluate> I am installing an icon in my program in the location /usr/share/pixmaps/myapp/trayicon.svg and I'm having problems setting this icon as the appindicator icon with  appindicator_new_with_path()...
<didrocks> kaleo: agateau_: oSoMoN: unity-2d is now seeded by default in oneiric, congrats \o/
<agateau_> didrocks: congrats to you!
<oSoMoN> didrocks: awesome, long live unity-2d :)
<mterry> evaluate, you may consider installing it in the more standard location /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable/apps
<evaluate> I am passing "/usr/share/pixmaps/myapp" as the last argument and 'trayicon' as the second one.
<evaluate> mterry, how is that location more standard than /usr/share/pixmaps ?
<mterry> evaluate, that's part of the icon theme spec.  So it will be treated as an "icon-name" you can use in GTK.  And it will be themable if anyone wants to create a themed version of your icon
<evaluate> I mean, if the user doesn't have the hicolor theme or has a custom theme that doesn't depend on hicolor, the icon won't work either...
<kaleo> nerochiaro: ^ 16:37 < didrocks> kaleo: agateau_: oSoMoN: unity-2d is now seeded by default in oneiric, congrats \o/
<didrocks> I was looking for nerochiaro, autocomplete betrayed me :)
<evaluate> mterry, but is it guaranteed that the icons from hicolor will be available in any configuration (like the ones I mentioned above)?
<mterry> evaluate, hicolor is the fallback theme for all icon themes, so yes
<evaluate> mterry, ok then, now if I already have a package in Debian/Ubuntu that installs the icon to /usr/share/pixmaps, is there a way I can remove it with an update (or is that even needed)?
<mterry> evaluate, that would be handled automatically by dpkg
<evaluate> mterry, that's good. Thank you very much for your help!
<mterry> evaluate, and that way, you likely wouldn't need to pass appindicator a special path, just use its normal icon setting function
<evaluate> mterry, that's good to hear. But I'd have one more question. If in the future I'd like to install a couple more icons, is there a way to create a separate directory, or what would be the best way to handle this?
<mterry> evaluate, look in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/scalable.  there are other directories and such.  it doesn't matter which subdirectory you put the icons in, the theme will find them (as long as you don't invent subdirs)
<mterry> evaluate, and if you have a png icon, put it in the appropriate top dir like 48x48 instead of scalable
<evaluate> The icon is in svg format, so I guess scalable would be the right place.
<mterry> evaluate, (this may be TMI, but you are allowed to put svg icons in the sized directories if they are designed to be viewed at that size)
<evaluate> mterry, well, yeah, but afaik the scalable folder should be the fallback for any size anyway, shouldn't it?
<mterry> evaluate, the lookup algorithm is complicated.  It's certainly the fallback if there aren't any other sized icons
<evaluate> mterry, a final question. In my makefile I am currently installing the icon to $(datarootdir)/pixmaps/myapp. Should I change that to $(datarootdir)/icons/hicolor or is there already a more appropriate variable set for this case?
<evaluate> s,hicolor,hicolor/scalable,
<mterry> evaluate, no, you have to spell it out
<mterry> don't forget the /apps too
<evaluate> mterry, ok. Thanks again for your help!
<evaluate> Ohh, yeah. :-)
<mterry> evaluate, yw!
<evaluate> mterry, hmm. Having the icon in the path you specified doesn't seem to have the desired effect either...
<mterry> evaluate, :(
<mterry> evaluate, did you reinstall via dpkg or just copy the file there?
<evaluate> I installed it with make && sudo make install
<evaluate> but I'd guess it would be the same, since make also just does a cp, doesn't it?
<mterry> evaluate, let me give you a bit of automake magic
<mterry> evaluate, you have to update the gtk icon cache after copying.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/613299/ will do that nicely
<evaluate> mterry, that worked. Thanks! :-)
<mterry> evaluate, awesome
<mardy> kaleo_: hi! About the home button issue...
<mardy> kaleo_: the QToolButton is not subclassed at the moment
<kaleo_> mardy: correct, it's a pain :(
<kaleo_> mardy: I am sorry about that
<mardy> kaleo_: should I add the subclass in a different source file, or in the same?
<racarr> @dbarth Hi. I sent you a pm just in case you missed. ready when you are :)
<racarr> woah...did I just twitter message on IRC? -.- brain scattered
<mardy> kaleo_: OK. But then I'll also move the timing in that subclass, so that HomeButtonApplets will not have any hacks
<Kaleo> mardy: sorry, I have connection issues today
<Kaleo> mardy: in a different source file would make sense
<Kaleo> mardy: and moving the hack in that class makes a lot of sense
<Kaleo> mardy: it will give us reusability
<mardy> Kaleo: agreed, thanks!
<mardy> Kaleo: do you know how I can squash two commits together in bzr? (having some other commits in between: so, it's actually a re-order + squash)
 * mardy already misses git :-)
<Nafai> mardy: I always miss git when I have to use bzr )
<Nafai> :)
<Kaleo> mardy: sorry I don't know
<Kaleo> mardy: but it's fine, what matters most to us is the merge commit
<mardy> OMG! I need to try this! https://github.com/termie/git-bzr-ng
<mardy> Kaleo: I updated the review request
<mardy> Kaleo: seems work fine now :-)
<mardy> *to
<Kaleo> mardy: fantastic!
<Kaleo> mardy: I have to run now, but I'll take a look and I guess merge it right away :)
<Kaleo> (or let the robot merge for me)
<mardy> Kaleo: I did a small variation, so I prefer that you review it. I'm not in a hurry, so take your time :-)
#ayatana 2011-05-27
<EhsanSanayei> Hi does anyone know how can I add a keyboard input layout using terminal?Im Using ubuntu 11.04
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> good morning folks
<Kaleo> morning
<cdbs> didrocks: ping, looks like bug #788848 has resurfaced again
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 788848 in unity "very high cpu load : indicator-datetime" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788848
<didrocks> cdbs: you should directly ping the dx team on thoses
<cdbs> didrocks: err whoops, its bug #788850
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 788850 in unity "Doing an applications lens search during startup shows no results" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788850
<didrocks> cdbs: with what version of unity?
<cdbs> didrocks: 3.8.14 (oneiric)
<cdbs> it seems the places aren't activated anymore
<cdbs> on start
<cdbs> you need to open the place (empty), close it, open after 2 seconds and then it comes fine
<cdbs> Or is it an issue with the new GNOME3 stack that landed in Oneiric?
<didrocks> cdbs: not sure, you are on oneiric or natty? (I'm still on natty and didn't notice any issues)
<cdbs> didrocks: I'm on Oneiric
<didrocks> cdbs: so, dunno then
<didrocks> would be nice to focus on the SRU in natty first maybe
<cdbs> okay then
<didrocks> cdbs: if you have a natty box around, can you test once unity is built in -proposed?
<cdbs> didrocks: Yes I do, its my mom's laptop (yeah :D ) will check that if I get time
<didrocks> cdbs: excellent, thanks! :)
<andyrock> good morning :)
<dart> hello someone commented on a bug in launchpad from my account...I was not logged in...Here --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/cardapio/+bug/603795/comments/27
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 603795 in Cardapio "Cardapio don't show on panel when new "Appmenu" Applet is activated" [High,Fix released]
<UnitySuggestion> When we browse installed apps, we need on right clik on app, information on the selected apps, possibility to initiate uninstall for the selected apps.
<apw> njpatel, you aware of the app-indicators shifting right on external screens when apps like mumble quit ?
<njpatel> apw, yep
<njpatel> apw, it's on my todo list for SRU
<apw> got a bug number i can track
<njpatel> erm, give me a sec
<apw> had me going for a bit, i couldn't figure out the trigger :)
<apw> its only that pulseaudio sucks so bad right now, that mumble had a lot of restarts and i saw it
<njpatel> right, I found it because of exactly the same reason :)
<njpatel> dammit, I can't find it
<njpatel> apw, am just doing some meetings right now, will ping you when I find it
<apw> njpatel, np
<apw> njpatel, when you find it, just subscribe me
<njpatel> will do
<fta> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/weird-gtk3-resize-corner.ogv
<fta> compiz or gtk bug?
<coz_> fta,  what should I look for in that video?
<coz_> fta,  is it not  resizing along with the movement?
<Nafai> if I want to submit a patch to Unity, is lp:unity the right branch to branch from?
<andyrock> Nafai, yes
<Nafai> k, thanks
<andyrock> jcastro, hi jorge :) Just a question: can i mark a bug as a bitesize one?
<andyrock> Nafai, yw
<andyrock> jcastro, or only unity team members can do stuff like that?
<andyrock> jcastro, ping
<Nafai> cool, my patch *almost* works
<hicham> Nafai: patch for what ?
<Nafai> I wanted to add a keyboard shortcut to pop up the quicklist for a specific launcher in Unity
<Nafai> Right now I've got it so you can hit Control+Super+Number and it will pop it up, but the keyboard navigation stuff for the menu isn't working right yet
<hicham> can you paste into the "Run Command" dialog ?
<hicham> I can't seem to, I only get garbage
#ayatana 2011-05-28
<Nafai> any Unity devs around?
<Nafai> I'm trying to make a patch and could use some guidance
<Nafai> I'm slowly getting the hang of how this code works
<Hendrik1> hi folks
<Hendrik1> is it possible to exclude a programm from the global menu? i dont want the name to show up in the panel because it doesn#t have a menu anyway.
<Omega> Hendrik1: Yes
<Omega> Hendrik1: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/disable-appmenu-global-menu-in-ubuntu.html explains it pretty well
<Hendrik1> Omega How?
<Hendrik1> thx
<Hendrik1> Omega i tried it and though it removes the menu from the panel (which my application doesn't have) it doesn't remove the name displayed
<Omega> Hendrik1: I don't think you can remove the name (short of uninstalling the appmenu)
<Omega> Hendrik1: Try #ubuntu, AskUbuntu or the ubuntuforums
<nmarques> anyone knows if it's possible to have Unity-2D to open Dash and places applications/files always in full screen mode ?
#ayatana 2011-05-29
<coz_>  hey guys
<coz_> noticed that transition from singel to dual monitor,, nvidia,  has a great deal of video corruption during the transition../. generally it's fine,, at times , however, the desktop turns white,, you are probably aware of this already
<hypodermia> oh hi. is this where unity discussion might be going on?
<hypodermia> well if anybody wakes up, does anybody know if someone's bothered to write a compiz plugin yet that causes an audible bell? or where i might ask about that?
<marty_> I've noticed that Unity is opening one of my apps in Desktop2 all the time which is not nice, anyone know how I ask it to stop doing that.
<MC_BTay> hey, what's up?
<MC_BTay> i'm in the middle of trying to develop a weather application for the unity launcher, and one feature i wanted access to, but have been having trouble with, is changing the launcher icon.  i noticed that the trash icon does this... does anyone have any clue where the actual implementation of the trash icon on the unity launcher would be so that i could determine how they are doing it?
<Gotisch> is there a way to force overlay buttons to be inside the application instead of outside the application window?
<Gotisch> im talkin about the scrollbar
<Gotisch> wow that sounded confused :)
<coz_> Gotisch,  the only thing is that i am  not sure who is available on this channel on the weekends
<MC_BTay> what's up
<MC_BTay> i had a few questions, if anyone is here to attempt to help
<Gotisch> well i looked a bit at code and doesn't seem like there is any config options related to this
<MC_BTay> is that a response to me? cause i did ask my question on here earlier i think, i'm an IRC noob :\
<hypodermia> MC_BTay: nah he was talking before you got here
<MC_BTay> hypodermia: thanks for the clarification :B
<hypodermia> sure thing
<MC_BTay> so i've been attempting to create a weather app for the unity launcher... and i've been using python thus far... does anyone know how i can force an icon change? similar to the functionality of the trash button on the unity launcher?
<MC_BTay> if anyone has any ideas relating to my question, that'd be great :)
